# Falla lavadora Mademsa



## Roberto charlie (Sep 11, 2013)

hola a todos, estoy con un problemita tengo una lavadora mademsa margherita plus 810 cuando la conecto a la tension de entrada esta tiene un zumbido y el tambor empieza a girar muy lenta. En temas de lavadora no tengo mucho conocimientos favor agradeceria cualquier comentario. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 11, 2013)

revisa el capacitor de arranque, puede ser similar a este...


----------



## ferferca (Sep 12, 2013)

si el problema lo tienes en el capacitor, generalmente está dentro del mueble en la parte atras


----------

